# treating skin and gill fluke



## sasquatch-exists (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a senegal poly that has these parasites and he's in a 75g and since I don't know what other fish may be infected I would like to treat the whole tank. I need help figuring out what to use. :-? 
Has anyone had experience with this?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

No experience personally, however I've seen Mardel Coppersafe and Clout both recommended.
I'd use Coppersafe based on it's description.


----------



## sasquatch-exists (Feb 25, 2009)

I went to my lfs and one of the employees that I know and trust told me to use praz-tastic. I was wandering if anyone has actually used this and how it turned out. I have dealt with disease before but not this stuff and im afraid I'm gonna loose my fish. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I've read that gill fluke eggs are resistant to praziquantel. Only the larvae and adults are susceptible. If your fish is suffering from skin flukes, praziquantel should work fine.
Otherwise... http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/p ... catid=4721


----------

